# 10month Alanis Tincs - Which Gender?



## SOswanski (Mar 6, 2011)

So I have been in the hobby for about 1 year now and I have a trio of "Alanis" tincs which I think I have sexed correctly, but I am hoping for someone to help with their expertise. I have not heard any calling or seen eggs.

I believe frog A is one of the males due to size of toe pad and frog B is a female. The third frog is very similar in body shape and toe pad size to frog A. Anyone want to confirm or object?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SOswanski (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is the second photo of "frog B".


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Need a better pic of c cant make it out . A 98% pos that's a male


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Based on the toepads, I would say you have a 2.1 or 1.2 group there.

Good luck with them, Richard


----------



## SOswanski (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys!

... and just to clarify, the top two are "frog A" and the bottom two are "frog B". But I am now fairly sure I am looking at 1.2 or 2.1 like woodsman said.


----------

